# 3-day old calf weak & skin & bones



## Clementine (Aug 6, 2013)

He's 3 or 4 days old.  Yesterday he was on his feet, but skinny.  Momma didn't seem to care about him, but let him nurse for a minute when I brought him to her.  Four hours ago, I picked him up from my parents pasture.  He's skinny, weak, can't stand, only lifts his head a bit.  I have almost no experience with cattle.  We got some colostrum replacer and I mixed that with a bit of electrolytes and fed him about 6 oz. via a syringe.  He was able to swallow it, but too weak to suck on bottle.

I'm wondering how much & how often I should feed the little guy. 

It was 85 degrees today, but he seems cool.  We've got him in a blanket in a warm garage, trying to warm him up.  

I'm looking for any advice on how to possibly save this guy.  He was definitely going to die if we didn't pick him up.  Thanks.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't have cattle and hope someone comes on soon to post on your thread...so sorry about the little one doing poorly 

You are doing everything I would try...have you checked to be sure the little calf doesn't have a fever?  Giving him food and keeping him warm is all I know..wish I could help!!!!

Hopefully people with knowledge on this respond to you soon!!!


----------



## Clementine (Aug 6, 2013)

Little guy pooped while laying down - it's yellow-ish and the consistency of a milkshake.  Is this scours?  

I read online that if he has scours to NOT give milk or milk replacer, only electrolytes. So I just got him to swallow (from a syringe) about 1/2-3/4 cup of electrolytes solution.

I really think this little guy is in bad shape.  I just want to do what I can to give him a chance.

Thanks in advance for any advice you might be able to give me!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 6, 2013)

Look in the emergency section here...someone has posted with much the same problems you are having with good advice given...hoping it will help you with your little calf...believe it is the post just below yours in this section.

Good luck and hope your little one gets better...I have sheep and the stress when someone is not well is awful...hang in there and read the advice in the thread below yours...let us know how it goes...pulling for you and little calf


----------



## Clementine (Aug 6, 2013)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Clementine (Aug 6, 2013)

Bad news:  calf is dehydrated.  Skin tent test - skin stays up for several seconds.  Eyes are sunken.

Just got another 8 oz. of electrolyte solution into him.  Poor thing barely has enough strength to swallow & can't hold his head up.


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Aug 6, 2013)

Call your vet NOW! He needs IV fluids, dextrose, and antibiotics ASAP.


----------



## elevan (Aug 7, 2013)

Year of the Rooster said:
			
		

> Call your vet NOW! He needs IV fluids, dextrose, and antibiotics ASAP.


x2


----------



## Clementine (Aug 7, 2013)

Update:  Vet says this calf most likely didn't get colostrum from his mother, and by day 3, whatever I gave him was too late to do any good.  This calf would have definitely died in the field where we picked him up.  We are giving him a second chance, but we have to be realistic.  He was really bad off before we found him. My vet said based on his condition that he thinks there's only a slim chance we can save him, but we are doing our best with fluids & milk replacer & antibiotics.  I appreciate everyone's care and advice on this website.  The information on this and several other threads was extremely helpful in the time I was caring for the calf before I could get in touch with my veterinarian.


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Aug 7, 2013)

Clementine said:
			
		

> Update:  Vet says this calf most likely didn't get colostrum from his mother, and by day 3, whatever I gave him was too late to do any good.  This calf would have definitely died in the field where we picked him up.  We are giving him a second chance, but we have to be realistic.  He was really bad off before we found him. My vet said based on his condition that he thinks there's only a slim chance we can save him, but we are doing our best with fluids & milk replacer & antibiotics.  I appreciate everyone's care and advice on this website.  The information on this and several other threads was extremely helpful in the time I was caring for the calf before I could get in touch with my veterinarian.


Even though the chances are slim I hope he pulls through. You did what you could


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 7, 2013)

I agree...you did what you could with what you knew...this is a learning curve for many of us...sometimes it turns out okay...sometimes not...but we learn from each experience.

Hope your little one makes it!!!!


----------



## Clementine (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement and the hugs, everyone.  The calf and I both fought hard, but he died this afternoon. I'm at peace because I know I did the right thing to try to help him, and I did everything I could.


----------



## Clementine (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement and the hugs, everyone.  The calf and I both fought hard, but he died this afternoon. I'm at peace because I know I did the right thing to try to help him, and I did everything I could.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Clementine   And you are right...you and little calfie both gave it a good effort


----------

